# Fuji & other mountain roads.



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As some members here are bikers, thought it might be fun to start a thread about memorable rides - just got back from one this afternoon...

The weather forecast in Shizuoka & Tokyo today - about 30-32 Deg C, with a bit of humidity. Needing to go into the city this morning for work, I slipped on the leathers and jumped on the bike. Finishing just before rush hour, I sliced through the light traffic, got off at Atsugi, sat behind a police car for about 10km (To avoid antagonising them with my poorly displayed number plate ), peeled off, took in a sandwich, filled up, then headed up the Toyo Tyres turnpike. I could feel the air getting cooler as it seeped through the perforations in the leathers. Last time I took this route, I had fog all the way home - so I learnt to look out for low clouds above the mountains when riding on the Tomei highway... None today. :thumbsup:

The roads were completely dry with virtually no cars or bikes, so when I could see ahead, I'd open it up and peel through the corners. Wearing a backpack with camera and other stuff inside, plus the full tank of fuel the bike felt a little top heavy at first, but I soon forgot about that and got on with enjoying the fresh smell of pine forests, views of mountain ranges and smooth, dry tarmac. As the sun began to set Fuji peered at me through the haze. Dutifully, I stopped, wiped the bike down and shot a few snaps.

As the sun dissapeared behind Fuji, I got back on, warming the tyres back up again - but then began to witness beautiful views of it through gaps in the trees. I was wishing I'd brought some lenz filters with me, but I hadn't planned on taking this route home when I left this morning.. There will be other times.

Bike's a Honda RC51 VTR SP2 which I've had for about 4 years now. I can't help it - so I've been steadily been modifying it: Maxton GP7 Monoshock, matched revalved & resprung forks, PVM forged wheels, full titanium Akrapovic system, Power commander, Rearsets, Brembo front master cylinder, 3 extra teeth for the rear (alloy) sprocket, carbon hugger & front mudguard, carbon wide angle mirrors, flush LED indicators, braided hoses, Corbin seat, etc. 
I'm awaiting a Turn-One carbon fibre airbox & snorkel kit which should help improve breathing a bit and perhaps free up a bit more torque & louder induction sounds.. Nothing wrong with noisy bikes it's good to be heard from a distance...

A bike can be a pain to maintain sometimes, but when you get a dry day and smooth, empty mountain roads - there's no better way to travel.

Cheers for looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Miguel that last pic is really Fabulous.
The others are spoiled by the presence of a bike
Get a nice GTR or your Rex in the next 1s:thumbsup:

By the way that Amuse Ti is on my 33 now:clap:

Keith


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

really nicely tuned and maintained bike! :clap:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Miguel that last pic is really Fabulous.
> The others are spoiled by the presence of a bike
> Get a nice GTR or your Rex in the next 1s:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


...Next time... 

You should record your GT-R going through a tunnel so we can hear what an Amuse titanium pipe sounds like. Epic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice write up and awesome pics mate :clap:

Your bike looks as great as all your other toys :thumbsup:

And I really love the scenery :bowdown1:

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Keith & Leo, these are for you  - taken last weekend during a family trip to Yamanakako village.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Miguel, that's just stunning :clap:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

V Nice Miguel:thumbsup:

I'm v jealous now we haven't got scenery like that within a million
miles of here. Still we do have a few tunnels not farfrom here.
And a v sweet 32 also not too far away now ha ha life ain't so bad.
Keith


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a cracking SP2 you have there.

Happy riding.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

hey hey hey Miguel...

last week i sold my K7 1000 GSXR and today i've just put a deposit on a nice VTR SP2 in white...:thumbsup: 27000 kms... saturday it'll be mine...

if you see a nice exhaust system or a nice tail light as yours let me know... :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow - congratulations!

I think you'll find the SP2 a bit larger and heavier than the GSX-R, but it makes up for it with bags of character. The noise is nicer IMHO. Big capacity V-Twins can use a little oil, so check it from time to time. 

Maybe a bit less power than the GSX-R but it's plenty fast enough especially with a power commander, breathing mods and a decent exhaust system. 

Sounds like you want to do some modifications, so I'll share which have made the most differences to mine, hopefully it helps:

The exhaust on my bike's the same design as used on Honda's WSB works machines. It's quite hard to get a hold of & being full titanium is expensive unfortunately. Also loses the passenger footpegs, so your bike would then be a one seater only! 
There's a cheaper Akropovic version which uses the original pipes which sounds pretty good. Avoid carbon cans, as they'll eventually burn through as the wadding deteriorates. Titanium sleeves are better as they'll always stay good 

The rear light is from a CB400 I think (The previous owner made the conversion himself). Looks better than the cheaper FRP replacement types.

The rear shock's a bit hard as standard. Forks are pretty good. I've always had Maxton's suspension conversions for the last 10-15 years (UK company). Suspension modification can transforms a bike!
Maxton's GP7 RC51 shock raises the rear too, which helps handling without ever making the steering shake it's head under heavy acceleration on bumpy roads & instills much more confidence than the standard setup. As a cheaper mod, you can fit a replacement bottom link from Kyle racing which raises the rear and improves the standard rear shock's leverage. 
In either case, you would then have to extend the side stand about 20mm. It's easy to do (There's a good thread with pictures on the forum below).

The Turnone carbon airbox seems to have been a popular mod with other RC51 owners. It's from Australia and is made by one guy - he's going to stop making them soon, apparently due to other work commitments - so if that's something you might be interested in, better buy it soon (I haven't fitted mine yet, but it looks a decent quality piece of kit)!

There's a forum: Untitled Document - which has an SP2 section. Worth looking into for ideas. Some amazing modified RC51's on there too 

Happy riding - Post some pics when you get it!


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

> BTW, GT4 Addicted - hope you're enjoying the SP2.
> PM me if you want info on forums to search out tuning parts.
> Some nice bits out there, but they're drying up fast!


yes Miguel i really love this bike...  i can't really tell why but riding on this bike make me so confident that i think i'm faster than with my 190hp 1000 GSXR... 

here is a little video to let you here how it sound

YouTube - Honda 1000 VTR SP2

i've fitted some Yoshimura cans (yes i know it's not really the right exhaust brand to fit on an Honda ^^ ), remove inlet flap, K&N filters and for the moment i really enjoy it as it is.

i just want to remove and change the undertail...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool stuff.  I've sent you a PM. See if you can hunt down a _Turn-One carbon air box and snorkel_. Quite cheap to buy - made in Australia. Puts the throttle bodies inside the air box and uses the fuel tank at the lid. Greatly improves volume of the airbox and speed of pressurisation of the air box too. 

The guy who was making these said he'd be stopping, maybe he already has.. don't know. Note that SP1 & SP2 kits are different, since the throttles on the SP2 are quite a lot bigger. Hunt one down, the growl the bike makes from induction alone is worth the expense


----------

